
Ask HN: Does YouTube play what you want to hear? - jessehorne
If you&#x27;re like me, you frequently plug in your earbuds, pick a song on YouTube and let it run in a tab while you work. I&#x27;m curious to hear the opinions and experiences of others who also listen to music regularly via YouTube.<p>Does it pick the songs you want to hear? How often do you go back and skip a song or jump to a totally different genre? Are there obvious improvements that can be made to enhance your experience?
======
jessehorne
Here's some papers and such I found that might be interesting.

"Towards Playlist Generation Algorithms Using RNNs Trained on Within-Track
Transitions"
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02096](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02096)

"Understanding Music Playlists"
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1511.07004.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1511.07004.pdf)

"Automatic Playlist Generation"
[http://cs229.stanford.edu/proj2015/004_report.pdf](http://cs229.stanford.edu/proj2015/004_report.pdf)

"An Accurate Algorithm for Generating a Music Playlist based on Facial
Expressions"
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/312b/2566e315dd6e65bd42cfcb...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/312b/2566e315dd6e65bd42cfcbe4d919159de8a1.pdf)

Nelson - A tool for modifying variables in Spotifys Recommendations API
[https://nelson.glitch.me/](https://nelson.glitch.me/) Source:
[https://glitch.com/edit/#!/nelson](https://glitch.com/edit/#!/nelson)

MuruMusic "Song Categorization A.I"
[https://www.murumusic.com](https://www.murumusic.com)

"How does Spotify Know You So Well?" [https://medium.com/s/story/spotifys-
discover-weekly-how-mach...](https://medium.com/s/story/spotifys-discover-
weekly-how-machine-learning-finds-your-new-music-19a41ab76efe)

------
Finnucane
I sometimes use it at work, but I search for what I want and don’t let it auto
play. Occasionally something interesting turns up in the suggestions.

